# Wood Trimmed Steering Wheel



## 2840 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Wood trimmed steering wheel*

I have seen a wood-trimmed steering wheel on a W-12. Is this an option? Is this compatible with the cold weather package/comfort package which has, I think, a heated steering wheel? Thank you.


----------



## David Duty (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (2840)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2840* »_I have seen a wood-trimmed steering wheel on a W-12. Is this an option? Is this compatible with the cold weather package/comfort package which has, I think, a heated steering wheel? Thank you.

I think it's only available with the W12. I did not see it as an option. It might be part of the cold weather package but I don't think so. I just ordered a 05 V8 with a four seater and all the available options and it should be in the middle of next month. If it comes on that one, I will let you know. I sure would like it on mine and would also like the wooden grab handles which I have seen in some of the W12 photos.


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (David Duty)*

I'm assuming that when you say you have seen a Phaeton with a wood steering wheel you mean you have seen pictures of one. The pictures you have probably seen are from the brochure produced by VW. The Phaeton pictures in the recent brochures are actually from the European version of the Phaeton. In Europe a wood wheel is an option while only a leather trimmed wheel is available in the United States. I hope that clarifies it for you. BTW, I sell VWs. I work at a dealership that sells BMWs and MBs as well. Having driven all the highline cars for each make I can easily say that the Phaeton is the best of the bunch. Absolutely phenomonal car. Just gotta rationalize dropping big bucks for a VW. But after driving one that should be easy. Now if could only sell enough cars to buy myself one. Email me if you have any questions.
James
[email protected]


----------



## David Duty (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (tallonjf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallonjf* »_BTW, I sell VWs. I work at a dealership that sells BMWs and MBs as well. Having driven all the highline cars for each make I can easily say that the Phaeton is the best of the bunch. Absolutely phenomonal car. 

Finally someone who understands cars!!








David Duty


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (tallonjf)*

The 2005 model Audi A8 for North America is getting a $480 optional three spoke multifunctional wood trimmed steering wheel.
Now that all new (at least W12 models) Phaetons are ordered to factory and with the availibility of "VW Individual" I don't think it should be imposible to order the wood steering wheel.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (2840)*

A wood trimmed wheel exists, below is a photo of one.
Whether it meets American safety standards, and thus will be available for order on cars destined to the United States is another question. It is possible that maybe you might get a splinter in your finger if you have an accident and the steering wheel deforms and the wood veneer cracks.
In any case - having seen both in person, I think the leather covered one is much better. It's much more comfortable to hold, not subject to scratching from rings on your finger, and only the all-leather one is available with steering wheel heating.
PanEuropean
*Wood Steering Wheel*


----------



## subsaharantribesman (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (PanEuropean)*

I second the notion that the leather-wrapped wheel is superior to the wood version. I've owned both, and found the wood to be slippery, cold and somehow less . . . connected to the car than the leather.


----------



## agnos (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (subsaharantribesman)*

I have to agree that my preference lies w/ leather wrapped steering wheels - my wife has a wooden steering wheel on her Volvo, and my biggest complaint is that it gets too hot on a sunny day if the car is parked outdoors.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (subsaharantribesman)*

Good news - I saw a North American specification Phaeton in the round glass storage tower in Dresden last evening, and this car was equipped with the wood steering wheel. I am certain that it was a North American car, because it was equipped with all season tires and had an OnStar antenna on the roof.
Unfortunately, when I returned this morning to take pictures of this car, it was no longer in the storage space at piazza level in the tower - it was gone. I guess it was just there for a day or two, before being packaged for shipment to North America.
This suggests that there are no safety (homogulation) related barriers to prevent us from getting a wood steering wheel in North America.
Michael


----------



## Tail Spin (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (PanEuropean)*

Guys who want the 3 spoke Audi steering wheel...
Save your money...and stick with stock wheel in either leather or wood. It is actually a Bentley steering wheel!!!
I would rather my Phaeton had Bentley equipment than Audi equipment.
Thanks.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Woodgrain steering wheel*

I inquired into a woodgrain steering wheel for my car this week. It just so happened that the regional VW manager was at my dealership yesterday and overheard the request. He is looking into it, but the salesmen and parts manager got the impression that VW did not want us NA owners to have it because it is too slick....no grip to the texture








Yet I just saw the new Passat with a woodgrain steering wheel. I just can't understand why VW has so many self-imposed restrictions on options that so many other luxury cars have had for years.


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Woodgrain steering wheel (dcowan699)*

Yes, I wholly agree...do they think Audi customers are smarter better drivers because they have the wood steering wheel, the solar sun roof, etc...If I had an '05 i would go crazy having to press the brake every time I started the car!!!!
Ed.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Woodgrain steering wheel (viscount)*

Sorry guys but let me add to my original post this comment. They have not said "no" yet. I still may be able to get it but it's not sounding very enthusiastic at this time. Question: Has anyone gotten the woodgrain steering wheel on their NA car that you know of? Everytime I see a photo that Michael or Fred or whoever posts this option, I wish I had it. Not a major big deal if I don't get it but it still doesn't make sense if they say "no".
Hate to sound crabby


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Woodgrain steering wheel (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *David* »_...I just can't understand why VW has so many self-imposed restrictions on options that so many other luxury cars have had for years.

Not to defend the decisions of VW of America in any way, but, I think their rationale goes like this:
*1)* Their entire business model is based on selling product that is in stock at the retailers and can be delivered later the same day. This is the fundamental philosophy behind the decision to only offer a limited number of configuration choices to the purchaser in the form of 'packages'. If they were to offer the purchaser greater control over the configuration of the vehicle - as is the business model for VW in the rest of the world - then they would need to support a 'build to order' process. They have chosen not to do this. I can appreciate the rationale behind why this choice was made about 15 years ago - when VW was selling a limited range of economical vehicles (Golf/Jetta/Passat) - but, I don't think this strategy is the best way to sell the higher end vehicles (Touareg and Phaeton).
*2)* There are some options and configurations that simply cannot be offered in the United States because of American law or regulations. A good example of this is our lack of ability to turn off the TPMS - NHTSA regulations mandate installation of TPMS, and if you can turn it off, that's non-conforming. Likewise, VW cannot offer the fridge in the Phaeton within the USA because it compromises passenger compartment protection in the event of a rear end collision.
*3)* There are a few options and configurations that just would not make sense for North America. Adaptive Cruise Control would be suicide. Offering summer tires only would be an invitation to disaster, because there are no rules that require that drivers fit winter tires during winter driving conditions (as is the case in Europe). 
*4)* Because people in America tend to sue at the drop of a hat for any reason at all - and the American legal process is such that 'lack of common sense' is not a valid defense - VW chooses to not be the first to market with some innovations that would expose the company to a high risk of frivolous litigation. By example, start buttons, TV tuners, the ability to close the trunk lid with the switch on the driver door (standard in Europe), remote control of windows with the key fob (standard in Europe), stand-heating (parking heater), and so forth. Honestly, you can't blame them for this. There were NO small consumer aircraft made by Cessna for about 17 years, until your congress passed legislation limiting tort liability for aircraft manufacturers. Once that was done, Cessna started up again, and now they have a huge backlog of orders for highly innovative small aircraft. Perhaps if the American legislators put an end to frivolous litigation - and put an end to contingency fees, which are forbidden in most of the civilized world - you would begin to see more innovation, and fewer legal acceptance screens.

_Quote, originally posted by *Don* »_Leave me to "H" alone I managed to live 70+ years without their help an I will continue on without it just fine.

Amen. But, Don, you were lucky enough to have been born before legislators discovered that they could better ensure their re-election by being seen to be pro-active and "protecting" everyone, rather than just leaving everyone alone to enjoy peace, freedom, and minimal government. That big shift in thinking took place around 1970 - you might remember the original seat belt warning buzzer - it all went downhill from there.
As for me - I feel cheated. I was born in 1955, which was just early enough to get a taste of freedom, but not early enough to experience it for most of my adult life. Even though I have spent most of my life in Canada, our legislators here are quite heavily influenced by what goes on in America, and we tend to follow trends. Now you know why I can rarely last longer than 6 to 7 weeks in North America before I get frustrated and retreat back to Switzerland - where the citizen, not the government, still runs the show. [/end polemic]
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Woodgrain steering wheel (dcowan699)*

Oh, yeah, about that wood steering wheel: Granted, it looks nice, but I have driven a Phaeton that has one, and I didn't really like it. For starters, it's hard and slippery, the exact opposite of our leather steering wheels. It also suffers from scratches if you wear any rings. And, it's not available in a heated version. But - it does look nice, that is true.
European buyers have a choice, and I think the majority choose leather. But, I will ask and see if I can find out what the exact percentage breakdown is.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Well said Michael,
I like to make decisions for myself. I don't at all like anyone else telling me what I can and cannot do, especially when I paid cash for a car and it's mine. Some thoughts:
1. I could care less about what the importers motivations are, particularly if they run contrary to my desires. They can say "Well then don't buy my car" an unfortunately for them, that is what has happened and they have to suffer with the reduced sales and a diminishing of VW presence in this country which has terrible consequences for the whole brand. They need to get in touch with reality. They have the same kind of arrogance that has killed GM. Go train you dealers to better respond to customers with uniform sensitivity. Do blind drop ins and evaluate their performance and then do something about it. I guess they want to "Leave it to Len" to cull the short sighted ones out. Which it what you are when you don't take care of your customer.
2. TPMS was not mandatory in 04 or 05 in the USA.
3. My cooler, in my opinion does not compromise rear seat safety. Mine is solely positioned between the two seating positions that I allow to be utilized in my car. It much more safe than a crash might be with some lumber or skis sticking thru the opening that could really even hurt the front seat occupants.
4. I have been very involved with automotive safety for many years and have over 3 dozen air bag and seat belt patents. In all the hundreds of crash and sled tests I had run plus have first hand knowledge of activities at GM, Ford, Chrysler, MB, BMW and VW I never saw a single tests run to determine the effects of "items like the cooler" on occupants from rear impact. (Have to admit been out it for the last few years, so anything is possible)
5. I have owned a number of MBz's and others that provide for window control via key fob. I think it is more that, importer is king mentality at play again.
6. Personally, I agree about the wood steering wheel, BUT others might want it and if it's made let them order it. Same for the Fire Extinguisher and other things that can be gotten on vehicles sold in the USA, that the imported does not allow on the VW Phaeton.
7. I have totally "keyless twist to start" on my 05 Murano, the VW importer should get with it and start looking around.
8. NHTSA, Ah well it would take a long time to ever try and cover a few of their many sins. Having lived with them (the Enemy) for a long time I 'll just say that their handling of the whole safety restraint arena was pitiful.
9. I agree with the "Lawyer Mentality" Cessna was a good example. Personally I feel that it is a shame when more laws are used as a cure for bad laws.
10. I also had a adaptive cruse control (MBZ again) and driving across Montana and other similar "Wide Open West" places it was just fine, in NY city, it would be as you said a disaster.
I think that we are really on the same page for most of these things. We can understand the importers motivations, but that does not necessary either fit with our motivations or make it right, as in "I may understand why people steal but that does not necessarily make it OK".
It is a grand car, not perfect, but very close. I don't want to blame everything on the importer. A bit more forward thinking would have had a DVD based Nav system, an audio input jack for things like Ipods, an integrated Sat tuner and a better solution to the curb height problem than "raising the car up" 
Final thought, I would trade a little feeling cheated for those 20 years you have on me you "Young Puppy" you.










_Modified by GripperDon at 8:40 AM 8-7-2005_


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Well said, Don. The unfortunate thing- so far as chaos in the courthouse is concerned- is that the average jury has zero comprehension of an involved and technical case, so they are liable to give away the money from the 'big' guy to the 'little' guy, nothwithstanding the facts.
An early case in point was a verdict here in Dallas (in about 1950-1960) against Cessna because their aircraft wasn't airworthy. The fact that the pilot was stupid and stalled out on takeoff and killed some folks was beside the point- in the jury's mind. They were convinced that the aircraft should have been able to withstand that accident without fatalities. The fact was that if the aircraft was built that strongly, as in Sherman tank, it would never be able to get off the ground. The jury didn't understand that at all. And Cessna suffered from that decision and many others afterwards, for many years.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*Wood Steering Wheel*









Excellent photo Micheal, do you have any others?
This factory wheel is available in 20 combinations:
- *Interior Color:* Anthracite, Crystal Grey, Sun Beige, Petrol & Navy Blue
- *Wood Trim:* Burr Walnut, Myrtle, Chestnut & Eucalyptus
Due to the number of variations, I think it will be difficult for us to stock. However, it could be ordered with a 2-3 week lead-time. The price is $1195.
---------------
BTW - Michael, do you have pictures of the other wood versions?


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (oempl.us)*

Whoa! That is gonna leave out a lot of people as anthracite is a big player and so is burled walnut. I didn't see that on the menu. Looks like I won't be getting one if this is all of the options.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (dcowan699)*

Hang on David, I think it's only a matter of translation...
There are five interior colors on the Phaeton: Anthrazyt, Navyblue, Petrolgrun and Naturebrown. I have seen Anthrazyt translated to Chrystal Grey, but they are actually two different colors so let me correct that in my post above.
For the wood trim, it is listed as: Nussbaum (hazel), Myrte (Myrtle), Kastanie (Chestnut) and Eukalyptus (Eucalyptus). Would Nussbaum translate into Burled Walnut?
*Note:* I wanted to clarify my comments about the wood grains above based on Micheal's research elsewhere. These are the versions available:
.....*5MG* Burr Walnut - Nussbaum-Wurzelholz
.....*5MW* Myrtle - Myrte
.....*7TE* Eucalyptus - Eukalyptus
.....*5TN* Chestnut - Kastanie


_Modified by oempl.us at 7:05 AM 3-18-2006_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (oempl.us)*

No. There are some vehicles out there with navy (GoBuster comes to mind) and others with Petrol (there's a Papillion Silver with Petrol at Fletcher Jones in the city I'm sure I'll get to see this weekend...)


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (chrisj428)*

Corrected above, thank you Chris.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (oempl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oempl.us* »_Corrected above, thank you Chris.

Thanks for correcting/clarifying. After I recoup from the Germany trip $$$$$$, I will start saving for one.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (dcowan699)*

If this would heat I would love it. I like the heated wheel way too much to exchange it for the wood.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (dzier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_If this would heat I would love it. I like the heated wheel way too much to exchange it for the wood.

I most definitely could do without heat. I understand though you needing it where you live. I would need a cooled steering wheel


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (oempl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oempl.us* »_There are only four interior colors on the Phaeton: Anthrazyt, Navyblue, Petrolgrun and Naturebrown. I have seen Anthrazyt translated to Chrystal Grey, so let me correct that in my post above. They are different colors altogether. Of those listed, am I correct to assume that only Anthrazyt and Naturebrown come to the states?
For the wood trim, it is listed as: Nussbaum (hazel), Myrte (Myrtle), Kastanie (Chestnut) and Eukalyptus (Eucalyptus). Would Nussbaum translate into Burled Walnut?

Whoa there...








There are five possible interior colours. They are as follows:
...._*Interior Colours*_
Petrol Leather (TJ)
Sun Beige Leather (TE)
Crystal Grey Leather (TD)
Navy Blue Leather (TF)
Anthracite Leather (TC)

There are four different standard production woods available, they are as follows:
...._*Interior Woods*_
Eucalyptus (7TE) Wood Trim
Myrtle (5MW) Wood Trim
Walnut (5MG) Wood Trim
Chestnut (5TN) Wood Trim
Black Piano Lacquer (VW Individual)
Black ****ar Grain (VW Individual)
The VW Individual woods were not available to the NAR market, so, for practical purposes, there are only four wood colours needed for NAR.
Each steering wheel will need to have the appropriate interior colour (for the leather trim) and also the appropriate wood colour (to match the wood).
All the information above can be found in the very first post in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category), which is where I just copied and pasted the above links from. If you would like to see photos of other wood steering wheels, the place to look is on the posts above. Try clicking on them directly from the Table of Contents thread. Forget about trying to make German to English translations using Google, you will only get yourself into trouble. Instead, use the interior colour and interior wood trim codes that you can find on the build sticker that is in the front of your owner manual and also on the sticker inside the spare tire well. There is more information about this build sticker, including how and where to find the interior colour and interior wood codes, at this post: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers.
The TOC / FAQ is a great resource - let's all try to make more use of it.
Michael


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (PanEuropean)*

Sorry Micheal, missed Crystal Grey as the fifth color... got it sorted now!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (OEMpl.us)*

I was lucky to be able to import this beauty from Germany last month. It's Winter here so the Chestnut wood wheel will sit inside until warmer weather prevails. I will ask my service adviser about the cost to install it. 
If the cost to swap on the heated wheel every Winter is reasonable, it would be worth it to me for the comfort. I hope they can swap it on in about an hour - labor cost only.
I'll also ask that they reprogram the controller to deactivate the little button that controls the heating element on my heated leather wheel, so as to avoid generating a fault code if I accidentally press the switch while the wood wheel is fitted. 
If it's really slippery and prone to scratching, I'll also need a pair of leather driving gloves.
















Although my interior is Grey, the steering column and matching steering wheel center are anthracite.



_Modified by Paldi at 6:36 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (Paldi)*

The wood is good.
I wanted to see a little bit of warmth through the window...








Just enough to catch one's eye..








And feel something different, a little more luxurious, to the touch...








Got it!








A great modification, at least for three-season driving. I plan to swap the heated leather wheel back on next winter along with the snow tires.
I was quoted and billed a flat rate 1.5 hours labor to turn a wrench a few times and fiddle around with a screwdriver... worth it to find out it can be done - but I timed them and it was really well under an hour. The time consuming part is unscrewing the jam nut on the wheel - maybe 60 seconds?
They forgot to change the coding to disable the heat element switch. I just won't press it.



_Modified by Paldi at 8:59 PM 6-3-2007_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (agnos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agnos* »_I have to agree that my preference lies w/ leather wrapped steering wheels - my wife has a wooden steering wheel on her Volvo, and my biggest complaint is that it gets too hot on a sunny day if the car is parked outdoors.

Yup, I noticed that right away. The part in sunlight warms up faster than the leather one did but the leather got hot too, just took longer for it... On the other hand, I find the thing isn't slippery at all. Just my natural skin oils seems to glue the wheel to my hand. Maybe if I had dry skin I'd be in big trouble.







But this ain't slippery!


_Modified by Paldi at 11:11 AM 6-9-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wood trimmed steering wheel (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_The time consuming part is unscrewing the jam nut on the wheel - maybe 60 seconds?

Don't forget to add another 30 seconds for making a small punch mark on the outer perimeter of that bolt to indicate that it has been removed and replaced once.
After 5 tightening cycles, the bolt needs to be replaced with a new one. Note that it is very torque-sensitive. It is what you could call a 'safety critical part'.








Michael


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice looking wood wheel!
I just did the same swap on my new V10 TDI Touareg, so I thought I'd share my experience -- relevant to Phaeton installations. Because VW "de-contented" the 2006 and 2007 Touaregs, the heated steering wheel (which I had on my old 2004 Touareg) was no longer available as an option. Instead, my Touareg came with a cheap-looking leather wheel with 4 seams and less padding. Since I wasn't giving up the heat function, replacing it with a wood wheel was a no-brainer.
I managed to find an Anthracite wheel with Walnut wood on a German eBay site. Using Google's language translation tool (since I don't speak German), I got it using "Buy it Now" (at least I think that's what it said







for 369 Euros. With shipping and the poor dollar exchange rate, it cost $500 -- a bargain compared to places like OEMpl.us that want $1400. The seller on the German eBay site was supposedly located in Stockholm, but the wheel shipped from Poland, and I received it in 4 days. It appeared to be brand new -- not a scratch on it, and it was actually the right color leather and wood (hard to tell from photos and translated colors).
For installation, "V10" on the Touareg message board was nice enough to drive over to my house, and he installed the wheel in about 30 minutes. It would have been about a 15-minute job, but we had to make sure the spline lined up properly to ensure the wheel was on perfectly straight.
I'm not ready to replace the leather wheel on my Phaeton, since I don't want to give up heat. But it really adds a touch of elegance to the Touareg.
- Dave


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*

It's been on for a while now and I'm happy to say it's a keeper. I don't miss the feel of the leather at all.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Beautiful ~ Great picture also.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Agreed - the steering wheel looks great, and the photo is excellent.
Michael


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Fred, The wheel looks great but did it correct that other problem with the car..... Yes you know the one? The loose nut behind the wheel








Love your Phaeton-Bentley edition..
Larry

_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_It's been on for a while now and I'm happy to say it's a keeper. I don't miss the feel of the leather at all.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Kcmover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kcmover* »_Fred,








Love your Phaeton-Bentley edition..
Larry


You may be right on that - a similar wheel is fitted as an option on the Bentley GT/Flying Spur. 








Since they can be swapped on so easily, I wonder why VW didn't offer them as an option, say in the VW Driver catalog?



_Modified by Paldi at 11:30 AM 6-9-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Since they can be swapped on so easily, I wonder why VW didn't offer them as an option, say in the VW Driver catalog?

I suspect it was probably a safety approval thing - the wood wheel would have had to be tested to ensure it didn't splinter, etc. according to USA standards, and VW probably figured that was too much trouble.
Michael


----------



## heliflint (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Wood Steering wheel for the Phaeton? (starcar)*

The dealers parts computer will display a warning that the wood trimmed wheel is not available in North America if you try and have them order it. However, University VW of Seattle, WA has a manager on the VW North America Parts Council (I probably quoted the name wrong) and they contacted Germany and are ordering me an anthracite wheel with Eucalyptus wood trim for my Phaeton. Talk to Maria at the parts counter. 206 632 8955. She said it was roughly $1000 but didn't have an exact figure until it shows up.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Wood Steering wheel for the Phaeton? (heliflint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heliflint* »_The dealers parts computer will display a warning that the wood trimmed wheel is not available in North America if you try and have them order it. However, University VW of Seattle, WA has a manager on the VW North America Parts Council (I probably quoted the name wrong) and they contacted Germany and are ordering me an anthracite wheel with Eucalyptus wood trim for my Phaeton. Talk to Maria at the parts counter. 206 632 8955. She said it was roughly $1000 but didn't have an exact figure until it shows up.

The wood wheel is beautiful but don't forget that you will lose the heated wheel functionality. Wearing gloves just might be worth it!
Steven


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Wood Steering wheel for the Phaeton? (heliflint)*

Bet it will be beautiful! Would like to know final cost when yours is done.
Thanks Scott


----------



## heliflint (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Wood Steering wheel for the Phaeton? (SVESSA)*

I picked it up from the dealer yesterday. The wood wheel looks even better than I thought it would and it feels great. I will be taking it to my Arizona home this summer where it will stay, so I am not too worried about steering wheel heat. The cost, including shipping and everything was $980. It took less than 30 minutes for the dealer to install it and they did not charge me the labor since I was having some warranty work done. That's it, $980 brand new right from the dealer. A perfect match of the Eucalyptus wood trim and anthracite leather.


----------



## AudianerA6 (Sep 19, 2007)

*retrofitting wood steering wheel. what do I need to take care?*

Is there anything I need to take special care when changing the steering wheel, especially the airbag.
Someone told me that I might need to buy a new airbag aswell.
The new steering wheel itself is completely without any wires, no buttons, nor any other parts, just the wheel and the base structure. Well, same as this one:
http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=75_25_51&products_id=183

If I take it to a vw auto shop, what do you think will it cost, approximetly

The current wheel is equipped with paddle shifters, control buttos for phone, multimedia and adr. There is no heating function.

thanks


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi,

You can change the steering wheel without needing to change its "contents". Paddle shifters are not part of the steering wheel. You don't need to buy another airbag. Beware however, if you do it yourself. The nut that holds the steering wheel can only be tightened a definite number of times (5 times ? I can't really remember, but it seems to me this was the number).

Anyway, if you bring it to your dealer, he should be able to change it easily.

P.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

where u get it?


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

I would appreciate it if you could send me a PM with information as to where you bought this item and the cost.

Thank you.

cai


----------



## pacotto (May 29, 2009)

I got my steering wheel replaced by the dealer at a cost of about £60. The airbag/controls just slotted in place.


----------



## AudianerA6 (Sep 19, 2007)

*so, what's next*

OK, I got my new Myrthe Anthracite steering wheel, brand new from ebay for a steal! Just 180 Euros. 

I know how to remove the airbag section, with Michaels thread about retrofitting cruise control buttons. 
The next step would be just removing the center screw and then it should be done. 
But I still have some question: 

First of all, do I have to disconnect the batteries, when dealing with the airbag, to avoid the airbag suddenly explode for example? But,... disconnecting batteries on a Phaeton??? :what: 

Any anti static precaution necessery, while operationg with the airbag unit removal? 

So, how many times can I tighten the screw? 
Does it mean, screw it 5(if 5 is the right number) times and the screw is tight, or does it mean that generally the screw can only be 'removed' 5 times and then needs to be replaced for the 6th change? 

When fitting the new wheel, I guess that there is no physical pre installed help to get the wheel into the right position? So, I have to play around with tapes and markers, I suppose? 


A VW garage wants 160 Euros for this job, considering that it's just fiddling around with a screwdriver and one single screw... and a high explosive security device! 

here is the link to the steering wheel dealer: 
He sells them as used, but mine wasn't :laugh: 

http://shop.ebay.de/www*mstyle*eu/m...C72%3A2473&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_sop=10&_sc=1


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

From what I remember when fitting paddles, there's an easily-accessible connector for the airbag underneath the steering column surround. I can't help with the rest of it, but unplugging that MIGHT remove the fear of the airbag going off.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

I went to the site where you bought your steering wheel, but could not really tell what wood colour these were. Is the one you bought the same light colour as the one that is sold by OEMPlus and is shown at the beginning of this thread? 

I prefer the light look. Do you know if this dealer has any light coloured ones? 

Thank you. 

cai


----------



## AudianerA6 (Sep 19, 2007)

You have to buy the same wood and leather combination your car is having to avoid color and texture missmatch. 
Before ordering, find out which colors are used in your car. If he doesn't have the right wheel he still might have it in his storage. Mine wasn't on ebay, so I called him and he found the right one. 
Well, but I agree, there are two problems left. All colors on his site are in German language and the codes are no use if you don't have access to ETKA but I can help you with the codes, if you tell me what colors are used in your car. 
But the second problem is, that Myrthe wood is not always the same Myrthe wood. There is always some difference in color tone. My new steering wheel for example has got a very subtle extra green color tone, while my Myrthe is supposed to be a dark brown-red.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm looking for Brown and Eucalyptus. (How do we get a new one from him?) 

This would seem to be a match.... http://cgi.ebay.de/VW-Phaeton-3D-To...le_Zubehör&hash=item3f006cea01#ht_2579wt_1139


----------



## AudianerA6 (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't know, how. I think mine was a prototyp example, because there is still a sticker on it saying something about testbuild and prototyping. the wood had no scretches at all. not even finger prints,


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

I have just bought a Eucalyptus Anthracite, Steering wheel from the same seller on Ebay. 

I was wondering if there is a specific tourque that the nut that attatches the wheel must be tightened to? 

Regards, mas.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you for the offer. When I ordered my paddle shifters I ordered the dark brown coloured ones. That is the colour of my leather covered steering column and other matching leather pieces. The seats are light beige and the colour of the wood trim is the same as the one in the "fifth picture" in this thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1609467

Again, it is the "fifth Picture" in the thread. I have exactly the same interior colour scheme as shown here by Michael. To me, this wood could be rosewood, but I do not know that for certain.

Unfortunately, because it is an e-bay site, I cannot access the site of the seller from work. I was planning on calling him today. So, if you have any idea for what colours and wood I should ask, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you.

cai


----------



## AudianerA6 (Sep 19, 2007)

The leather code should be AA for 'naturbraun' (german for 'natural brown')
But for the wood, I can only make a guess, because for me it's hard to tell which wood is this on the pic.
I think, that it's not Myrthe, but maybe Walnut: NKW 
I'm pritty sure that the leather code is correct, but without the name of your wood, I can't make a precise answer.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Using the code decoder program that was posted by perfrej on 1-14-10, here are the decoded codes that I have:

2ZW = Leather trimmed multi-function steering wheel, heated
7TE = Decorative inserts, eucalyptus wood (I suppose this is the wood about which we are talking)

My codes seem to be 3 character, so I could not find the AA for "natur braun". It must be buried somewhere among some other information. I would like to know if eucalyptus wood could look like rosewood. That is, a redish colour. I have no idea since the only use I have seen on the internet for eucalyptus wood is outside furniture.

I will be sending him an e-mail today to ask him some questions.

Thank you.

cai


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Need same one*

This is exactly the combination I need - Eukalyptus and Anthrazite. I can't seen to find this combination. It's either Euk with Blue or some other wood with Anthr. Did you specify part number or did I just miss the listing. (Or do they think Navy Blue is Anthrazite.


----------



## AudianerA6 (Sep 19, 2007)

the steering wheel has got it's own specific codes for leather and wood. AA is for natural brown and belongs to the beige interieur color trim with code EZ, LC or TE. One of these codes is actually your specific interieur trim color.
AB is also used for natural brown.
2ZW is the PR number of your current HEATED wheel and T 2N1 should be the color code for this wheel. But I have to admit, I am wondering why ETKA calls you wheel just 'brown' while the others with wood are called natural brown.

And finally, that's the part number for natural brown with eucalyptose for beige interieur  :

3D0 419 091 AA QSE

modell fitting, according to ETKA: PR-2ZZ+7TE

2ZZ means: wooded leather steering wheel, while the code 2ZW stands for the heated version. Has got nothing to do with color. 7TE, well, that's the wood code

or

3D0 419 091 AB QSE


both are the same, they just changed part numbers in 2008


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

I found a wheel with the code 3DO 419 091 R QSE Eukalyptus braun 

Everything seems to match but the AB is substituted with an R. Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## AudianerA6 (Sep 19, 2007)

According to ETKA the R usually means navy blue but this specific combination doesn't exist. A wheel with R QSE is not available so maybe it's just a mistake?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Haven't been able to find a Walnut Anthrazite :banghead:


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*source for wood wheel*

Touareg and Phaeton use the same wheel. Available on eBay internation - from Sweden for $578.00 US plus shipping. Might find one on German eBay... That's where I bought mine.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Paldi said:


> Touareg and Phaeton use the same wheel...


Physically, the two cars use the same wheel, but the colours may not always be an exact match. Steering wheels for the Phaeton most likely have part numbers beginning with '3D0'.

Michael


----------



## AudianerA6 (Sep 19, 2007)

An update on my steering wheel upgrade. A VW garage installed the wheel and they also replaced the airbag cover with a new unused cover that I was able to get for free from the factory. The new logo is a real highlight and the wood quality is stunning. The color metch is not perfect, but it's nothing out of place either. Before, there was really something missing and now, in combination with the extra wood trim, all is now in place.

The whole job cost 90 euros. They also did some coding for the airbag.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Does anyone have an idea of the cost of a new wooden, Eucalyptus, steering wheel in Germany? The leather combination would be Natur Braun, but I do not think that it would make a difference in the price. E-Bay.de does not seem to have any available right now, so I am contemplating the idea of a new one.

cai


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

AudianerA6 said:


> Is there anything I need to take special care when changing the steering wheel, especially the airbag.


See this post, which provides an illustrated guide to removing and replacing the airbag in the middle of the steering wheel: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control Switch (Gradation + and - Buttons) That post is listed in the 
Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category).

The key points to be careful about are these:

*1)* Disconnect both the batteries before even THINKING about disconnecting an airbag connector. This has nothing to do with reducing the risk of airbag explosion (that is caused by static electricity), but everything to do with not generating an airbag system fault code, something that requires a trip to the dealer to clear.

*2)* Be very careful to not let the airbag "drop out" when you finally get it released, otherwise, you will break the very delicate connector wire behind the airbag.

*3)* Don't forget to put a punch mark (a dimple) on the large bolt that holds the steering wheel in place. This bolt may only be torqued 5 times, after which it needs to be replaced. The dimple indicates to the next person that you have used up a cycle. Once the bolt has 4 dimples on it, the next person to work on the car will know that they have to order a new bolt.

Michael


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Euk and Anthracite*

Finally found my combination on ebay.de. got great deal, 140 euro. was at the dealership to get the coil packs replaced and they installed the stearing wheel for free. Looks great and matches the existing wood perfectly. Onward and upward. Still agonizing over the super.:banghead:


----------



## R4DEK1 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have wooden steering wheel in my one. maybe it looks more luxurious but trust me that it is so difficult to handle it just after start when the temeprature outside is below 0 C. it is so cold ! ! !


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

Haha, R4DEK1, I agree. Replaced my wooden wheel with a regular leather one last winter...

My leather wheel now has the heating option but it seems like a major undertaking to enable the heating on a car which came with a wooden wheel from the factory. I would need to replace two control units (one on the wheel, other one in the steering column) so this will have to wait for now. The leather is quite a lot more comfortable to handle in sub-zero temperatures. Not to mention that I got lots of comments that the wooden wheel looked like it was "from a granpa's car"  Well, this is purely a matter of taste and the wooden wheel was truly well crafted.

Jouko


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

To me this is absolutely hilarious. I am trying to replace my leather heated steering wheel for a wooden one and some of you want to fit a leather one instead of the wooden one. I can see why, living in Poland and Finland it could get mighty cold in the winter; especially Finland. Had I known, we could have swapped.

Luckily where I live, Virginia, USA, it may get very cold for a few days, 0°C to -10°C, but then it goes back to about +3°C to +8°C. The cold weather does not usually start until the second week of December and then it ends by mid March, at most. Today it is bitterly cold by our standards; it is -5°C and windy, with a wind chill factor of -12°C.

I am not sure about this, but, my 740 BMW had a wooden steering wheel which I thought was heated. I could be wrong about this because I never used the heating part of it, the same way I have only used my Phaeton's heating only once or twice. I wonder why VW does not make the wooden ones heated; yes I read about the wood warping etc. But, if BMW can do it, and I am not positive about this, why can't VW?

cai


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

Fred,

I was reading up on this thread, and the wood steering wheel is absolutely beautiful.... However, on a practical level I will stick with the leather heated steering.

However, the real reason I write is that I really admire what you did with the Bentley wheels... The center VW caps are stunning... How did you do that?

Steve


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

The VW logo center caps came from Hong Kong... they are decals and fit perfectly over the large Bentley "B" on the stock wheel caps. They stick like glue and have not faded after all these years. A mechanic changing summer to winter wheels/tires lost one.

My wood steering wheel is still unmarked after all these years. I don't wear any rings.


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> of December and then it ends by mid March, at most. Today it is bitterly cold by our standards; it is -5°C and windy, with a wind chill factor of -12°C.


Yep, it does get colder up here. "Only" minus fifteen today, but still need to put on thick gloves and the leather wheel is paying up for what it looses in luxury feel compared to wood 



> have only used my Phaeton's heating only once or twice. I wonder why VW does not make the wooden ones heated; yes I read about the wood warping etc. But, if BMW can do it, and I am not positive about this, why can't VW?


I probably should not even mention this... I had a dark ****ar wooden wheel which is pretty rare. And the clear coat was slightly peeled in a few places. For these reasons there was really no 2nd hand marked for it, so I ended up taking it apart... (really :facepalm

I discovered that where you see the wood there is lots of it. There's only a thin metal reinforcement inside, otherwise it is made of full wood. It would be difficult to embed heating elements in there and if done so, I am pretty sure the wood - at least the clear coat on top of it - would break as a result of thermal expansion. The clear coat damage on my wheel was obviously caused by the heat of the sun. It was present only at the top of the wheel which is directly exposed to sun through the windscreen (mine doesn't have the IR glass, by the way)

What BMW has might be similar to what Opel has to offer: they have heated wheels but the heating elements are installed only at "ten and two o'clock". Only the parts of the wheel where you should keep your hands (assuming you're a rally driver) are heated. Seems to me that most "wooden" wheels from other manufacturers have big parts of them covered in leather. See this Jaguar, for example.

Jouko


----------



## R4DEK1 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not glad that VW engineers didn't predict problems with wooden wheels in the winter. But in my case I won't change it for leather one because I want my Phaeton stay 100% stock car.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Anyone swap these by themselves? I'd like to pick up a wooden one and install it just for summer driving. The wheel swap probably isn't that difficult and could become part of the annual winterizations... top fluids, tires, mats, and steering wheel.

I have the standard Premier Addition interior. Dark brown dash/wheel with Walnut (I think). The shifter handle is already a shade off. It was replaced by VW for free when they broke (or starched) mine during a repair. Anyone know what color and wood codes I should watch out for?


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Auzivision:

Look in the FAQ part of the forum for another thread about wooden steering wheels, there you will find a picture of Paneuropean's car interior. See if that is the colour scheme that you have, it is Eucalyptus wood with Natur Braun leather .

Also, look in the trunk for the codes of what was installed in your vehicle, it will tell you what kind of wood you have. If it is 7TE you have the Eucalyptus

cai


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

If you have a W12 with Eucalyptus wood and Natur Braun leather..................you have a $500 option. The stock W12's did not have that interior combination........so check your codes carefully.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Auzivision said:


> Anyone swap these by themselves? I'd like to pick up a wooden one and install it just for summer driving. The wheel swap probably isn't that difficult...


Hi Kurt:

It isn't difficult, but it is a PITA. You need to have a special tool (a massive triple-square bit) and a torque wrench to change the steering wheel, and it is a fidgety job to get the airbag off twice a year.

I have two steering wheels (one heated leather, one wood), and after swapping them 4 times (two years' worth), I gave up and now just leave the leather one in place all year round. The wood one looks nice enough, for sure, but I am not willing to give up heat in the wintertime. 

Michael


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Finally. I had my eucalyptus/natur braun steering wheel installed yesterday and it looks great. I want to thank everyone that offered suggestions and links as where to buy it in Germany. I think it was the link from audianerA6 that finally worked. 

cai


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

jkuisma said:


> Haha, R4DEK1, I agree. Replaced my wooden wheel with a regular leather one last winter...
> 
> My leather wheel now has the heating option but it seems like a major undertaking to enable the heating on a car which came with a wooden wheel from the factory. I would need to replace two control units (one on the wheel, other one in the steering column) so this will have to wait for now. The leather is quite a lot more comfortable to handle in sub-zero temperatures. Not to mention that I got lots of comments that the wooden wheel looked like it was "from a granpa's car"  Well, this is purely a matter of taste and the wooden wheel was truly well crafted.
> 
> Jouko


 Has anyone fitted a heated wheel to a car that wasn't optioned with it originally? I'd like some help on how to do it to mine. I have sonnen biege interior, so I guess I have a "natural brown" heated wheel to buy along with two control units. 

Thanks!


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

My wife drove "Das Boot" yesterday and said that she could not take her hands off the wooden steering wheel. She thinks it is gorgeous; I agree with her. However, I have not told her how much it cost. 

By the way, although it had been a bit cold around here, two weeks of the temperature not rising above 0º C and going as low as -15º C, I have not noticed any inconvenience because the steering wheel is not heated. I have found that the wood keeps the warmth of the hands fairly well and before too long the wheel feels warm to the touch. I would not go as far as sticking my tongue on it after the car has been outside for a few hours.

cai


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Archival Note:

A related discussion, explaining how to install a (leather) heated steering wheel: Heated steering wheel retrofit.

Michael


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

*Fitting wood wheel = fitting heated leather wheel?*

Hey all,

Ive recently gotten my hands on a wood wheel for my phaeton. In reading the relevant materials on our forum Ive seen the trials and tribulations when installing a heated wheel into an unheated-wheel-car...new wheel, ring and module as well as coding changes.

In this thread, which is about putting a wooden wheel in, Ive seen nothing said about these components *or* their coding.

So, I guess my question is...is there anything required beyond remove-and-replace? Or do I have to get a different module, ring and recode everything? I have a leather heated wheel at the moment


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Just swap the wheel. No problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

ae86boy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Ive recently gotten my hands on a wood wheel for my phaeton. In reading the relevant materials on our forum Ive seen the trials and tribulations when installing a heated wheel into an unheated-wheel-car...new wheel, ring and module as well as coding changes.
> 
> ...


The only thing is the wires for heating are missing and the button will no longer do anything. 

If you can buy a wood trimmed wheel with the "correct" right controls included, then the useless button won't even be there. 

I bought a brand new Bentley assembly with shift paddles, stalks, clockspring and steering angle controller. Guess what? The closkpring and steering angle controller don't even have the wiring for a heated wheel.


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

The wheel I have has the correct part number on the inside for a phaeton, and has no buttons on the back side. Curiously, on the back of each spoke it has a knotch or depression? All in exactly the same spot and identical.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

ae86boy said:


> The wheel I have has the correct part number on the inside for a phaeton, and has no buttons on the back side. Curiously, on the back of each spoke it has a knotch or depression? All in exactly the same spot and identical.



The original Phaeton/Touareg/Bentley Continental steering wheels have the switches mounted on the airbag / horn button assembly. The button for the steering wheel lighting is on the left switch and the button for heating is on the right switch. Those switches don't come with the steering wheel. Sometimes they are on used airbags in eBay. More often you can buy them separately on eBay or elsewhere if you can find the new ones you want. 


The later steering wheels sometimes have the switches on them. It's a different design. The airbag is separate on the later ones. I think the later style wheels come from the factory with switches but used ones don't always have them. 

(The new later style steering wheels on eBay have switches but not all of the used later style wheels have switches. I think junkyards remove the switches to sell separately.)

As far as the original style, there is at least one thread about retrofitting switches (for phone, more buttons, etc..) in the FAQ. It's a "Euro" mod because North America got the basic switches. 

I think the heated steering wheel retrofit thread also has switch info.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Original style steering wheel without airbag:











Airbag for original style with switches:

The button to turn on or off steering wheel lighting is on the left ->







<- the button for heating is on the right side


Later facelift style without its airbag:











I couldn't find a good small picture of the facelift airbag.


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

Just so Im clear...I have the heated leather wheel at the moment.

On my wheel, the light and heat buttons you describe are on the rear of the wheel, not the front. Can I not reuse the existing airbag and switches and just not connect the light and heat? The wheel cannot be lit or heated anyway...at least that is my inderstanding?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

ae86boy said:


> Just so Im clear...I have the heated leather wheel at the moment.
> 
> On my wheel, the light and heat buttons you describe are on the rear of the wheel, not the front. Can I not reuse the existing airbag and switches and just not connect the light and heat? The wheel cannot be lit or heated anyway...at least that is my inderstanding?


Your wheel should look like the original style wood trimmed wheel only all leather. You can also get leather non-heated. There is a guy selling a brand new leather steering wheel on eBay but it's not heated. 

Side. Not front. Side. 

I should have typed "Side" for the left button. The buttons are on the sides of the switch assemblies. 

The backlighting has nothing to do with if the wheel is leather or wood trimmed. It has to do with the switches. 

They light up by default if the instrument lights are on. The button on the left side is to turn them off if they bother you.


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

(face palm)

Genuinely, I swear Im getting dumber as I get older. For some reason I understood your statements in a totally different way. Thank you for your patience.

I assume then, that my airbag and button unit will be a direct swap. It looks identical from what I can tell.


----------



## lectricman (Dec 29, 2017)

Seeking some clarity here on the wheel swap. A previous owner swapped the leather heated wheel for the wooden one. It has many cracks in it but still looks nice. I had bought a new leather heated wheel and want to swap it for the winter. My understanding of the procedure is to spin the wheel upside down to expose the two slots to release the airbag. Ignition off, disconnect both batteries and release the airbag. Here's my confusion. Do I start the car, turn the wheel upside down, engine off, release the airbag but DON'T disconnect the electrical connectors, start the car then turn the wheel back to right side up, turn off the engine, disconnect the batteries and then un-clip the electrical connectors on the airbag? Or do I just fit the new wheel upside down making sure that the orientation stays the same? Thanks.

Howard


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

lectricman said:


> Do I start the car, turn the wheel upside down, engine off, release the airbag but DON'T disconnect the electrical connectors, start the car then turn the wheel back to right side up, turn off the engine, disconnect the batteries and then un-clip the electrical connectors on the airbag? Or do I just fit the new wheel upside down making sure that the orientation stays the same? Thanks.
> 
> Howard


Howard,

When I removed my steering wheel, I did it like that. 

The steering wheel and shaft are both marked so you don't _have_ to turn it back rightside-up. You line the mark on the wheel up with the mark on the shaft and adjust at the tie rods if it doesn't point straight ahead (or take note if the marks are not aligned when you remove it). You can also use a sharpie to mark them both after you remove the nut.

About removing that nut:

You need a breaker bar to take it off and a way to keep the steering wheel from moving. That's when turning it rightside-up helps. You can use the steering lock to keep the wheel from moving. You need that or a really strong person to hold the wheel.

You could possibly break the steering lock so it's a good idea to have someone hold the wheel in addition to having the steering locked.

You also need a long torque wrench with probably at least 1/2" drive for the torque necessary to torque the nut back down. Be sure to mark the nut with a center punch to show how many times it's been removed. 


-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

ae86boy said:


> (face palm)
> 
> Genuinely, I swear Im getting dumber as I get older. For some reason I understood your statements in a totally different way. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> I assume then, that my airbag and button unit will be a direct swap. It looks identical from what I can tell.


It will.


----------



## lectricman (Dec 29, 2017)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Howard,
> 
> When I removed my steering wheel, I did it like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## lectricman (Dec 29, 2017)

Okay, one last question before I tackle this wheel replacement. Is it necessary to disconnect the positive terminals on both batteries also? I will certainly disconnect both negatives(starter battery first) but what about the positives? Thanks again.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

lectricman said:


> Okay, one last question before I tackle this wheel replacement. Is it necessary to disconnect the positive terminals on both batteries also? I will certainly disconnect both negatives(starter battery first) but what about the positives? Thanks again.


You don't have to take off the positive cables. Just make sure the negative cables can't contact the negative battery terminals. I use the plastic caps that come with new batteries but before that I used any kind of plastic. The negative cables can also be pulled out into the trunk where they can't touch the battery. 

If you take off the positive cables you have to make sure they don't touch anything metal (just in case you forget the next step).

You also have to make sure to reinstall both positive cables before either negative cable. 

Be sure to re-connect the Comfort battery first. 8486 always sparks when I reconnect the Comfort battery.


----------



## lectricman (Dec 29, 2017)

Great, that's what I thought but wasn't sure. These cars are so electrically complicated that If you sneeze while changing the radio, the trunk may not open. I usually stick the negative cable inside my winter gloves so I know it won't come in contact with the terminals. Thanks again.

Howard


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I never disconnected the batteries any time I’ve had the steering wheel off any Phaeton.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lectricman (Dec 29, 2017)

PowerDubs said:


> I never disconnected the batteries any time I’ve had the steering wheel off any Phaeton.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You weren't concerned about airbag faults?


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

PowerDubs said:


> I never disconnected the batteries any time I’ve had the steering wheel off any Phaeton.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would strongly recommend caution regarding this operation.
It may not deploy on several ”hot swaps”, the risk may be very low but if it does deploy the consequenses would be severe if not fatal.

Lennart


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I would also disconnect the negative terminals of both batteries before fiddling with the airbags or steering wheel. As Lennart points out, the consequences, although unlikely, are possibly catastrophic, against a 2 minute procedure which won't cause any problems.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

lectricman said:


> Great! Thanks for the info. I too will look into removing fuses for the airbag however I'd still be concerned about throwing a code if a particular fuse is missed. I actually haven't programed anything into the car for my personal settings so relearning all of the moving items won't be so bad. I do want to re-seat the positive and negative terminals on the VPS battery anyway since whomever replaced it in the past didn't seat them all the way down. Thank you again Eric.


I edited my post suggesting pulling fuses. I am no longer suggesting pulling fuses and don't plan to myself either. I forgot how scary it is to handle the airbag hoping it didn't deploy. Don't get your fingers near the open connector either. Be sure to ground your hands before unplugging the airbag or use a grounding strap. 

-Eric


----------

